# Three Couples



## sawhorseray (Jun 29, 2020)

Three couples are trying to get married at the same church. There is a young couple, a middle-aged couple, and an elderly couple. The three couples meet with the priest and discuss when they can get married.

"If you wish to get married in my church, you must all go one month without having sex," says the priest.

One month later the three couples return to the church and talk to the priest. He then asks the elderly couple, "Have you completed the month with sex?"

"Yes we have, it was easy," replies the elderly couple.

"How about you?" He asks the middle-aged couple.

"It was hard, but we didn't have sex for the whole month," they respond.

"And how about you two?" He asks the young couple.

"No we couldn't do it," responds the boyfriend.

"Tell me why," says the priest.

"Well my girlfriend had a can of corn in her hand and she accidentally dropped it. She bent over to pick it up and that's when it happened."

The priest then tells them, "You're not welcome in my church."

"We're not welcome in the supermarket either," says the boyfriend.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 29, 2020)

Very funny Ray!  Great way to start a Monday.  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## schlotz (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks Ray, that was great!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 29, 2020)

That's a good one! Thanks Ray 

Ryan


----------

